

Ask HN: Any Boston area developers interested in working on a project together - brk

Short version: I need some development help.  Have a prototype site and a little bit of revenue.<p>I'm a realist, not looking for "here build my idea help", looking for someone who can add insight/skills and also just implement things to basic guidance.
======
ia
any additional info? tech involved? problem you're trying to solve?

